# Gute Preisschilder Shapes



## folio (4. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich mach grad nen Angebotszettel, es sollen einmal die aktuellen günstigen Preise aufgeführt werden und die alten. Ich will das nicht so billig mit Sternen machen sondern suche gute Shapes um die Preise zu verpacken.

Hat da jemand was gutes parat?


----------



## The-God (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

werf mal einen Blick auf die Symbole die ich angehängt habe. Vielleicht findest du ja das ein oder andere passende für deine Zwecke. Symbole sind im *.ai Format dürfte aber keine Probleme machen.


----------

